# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  meri duniya

## khuddin

meri duniya...
kyun aajkal neend kam khwaab jyada hai
lagta khuda ka koi nek iraada hain
kal ka fakir dil aaj shehzada hain
lagta khuda ka koi nek iraada hain
kya mujhe pyar hain aah
kaisa khumaar hain aah
kya mujhe pyar hain aah
kaisa khumaar hain aah
o o o o o ...

meri duniya...
pathhar ke inn raston pe
jhulon ki ek chadar hain
jabse milen ho hamko
badla har ek manzar hain
dekho jahaan mein neele neele aasmaan tale
rang naye naye hain jaise ghulte hue
soye the khwaab mere jaage tere waaste
tere khayaalon se hai bheege mere raaste
kya mujhe pyar hain aah
kaisa khumaar hain aah
kya mujhe pyar hain aah
kaisa khumaar hain aah
o o o o o ...

tum kyon chale aate ho
har raat in baahon mein
chupke se aa bhi jaaon
ek din meri baahon mein
tere hi sapanen andheron mein ujaalon mein
koi nasha hain teri aankhon ke pyaalon mein
tu mere khwaabon mein jawaabon mein sawaalon mein
har din chura tumehn main laata hoon khayalon mein
kya mujhe pyar hain aah
kaisa khumaar hain aah
kya mujhe pyar hain aah
kaisa khumaar hain aah

----------


## nb064557

nice keep it up

----------


## eastwast

so nice ..........................

----------

